# Olight SR90 vs. Amondotech HID



## BirdofPrey (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello all. I've got a plethora of flashlights but looking to possibly expand by one. However, I'm going to need some help determining whether to spend the whopping amount of money I'm considering.

Little background. I live in a VERY rural area. One little security light surrounded by woods. I have no neighbors within eye sight. I ALSO do a light of night hiking. Lastly, I work midnights so on my days off, I'm often outside at night. Lights of wildlife roaming around including those of the sharp and many toothed variety.

My usual go-to light when going outside is either my EagleTac M2C4 or a Maelstrom G5. Up close, either the Zebralight neutral or my Quark AA Tactical warm tint.

Now here is the biggie. Occasionally I like to light up the large hillsides to either side of the house (live in a valley) and for that, I fall back on my Amondotech HID. Of course, part of the problem with that is the relatively long warm up time (compared to LED), needing to leave it on for x amount of time once fired up, and having to wait in between fire ups. 

Due to this, I've been considering the SR90. I like the idea of instant on, instant off. I also think I might like the reduced spill for long distance viewing. My Amondotech has so much bright spill and such a WIDE spill that it causes me to not be able to see all that far as my eyes adjust to the spill rather than the hotspot.

Some of the places I hike will take me into areas that have large open views and I would like to take something I can turn on and off so that I can look way off into the distance. I usually rely on the G5 or the EagleTac for that but my distance is very limited.

So in your educated opinions, what would be the pros and cons of switching over to the big boy Olight?


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you use large cell Nimh? The SR90 is a convienient, well designed package, and packs a lot of punch in a relatively safe body. However, the Varapower 2000 is also a very nice light, using 3D cells or 4C cells for turbo output, for up to 2000 lumens OTF, higher than the SR90 (The SR90 probably throws further with a larger reflector-but large reflectors have higher light loss)


----------



## HKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

I have compared the L35 HID to the SR90 in a beamshot, see here: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Beamshot%2014%20big%20lights%202010-09%20UK.html


----------



## Steve'O (Mar 31, 2011)

The runtime of the sr90 on high is about 3 times that of the varapower on high, this may matter to you or it may not.
Also the switch/control on the varapower is not water resistant, but neither is your Amondotech hid's for that matter.

Like srfreddy said, the VP2K gives more output but less throw unless you opt for the de-dome version which then will almost match sr90 in throw.
I like my VP2K's very much and Kevin who builds them is good to deal with. You are getting a custom built American made flashlight.

Both the Olight and Varapower are great lights but very different to each other.


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well this is the SR90 and POB 35W, which is very similar (actually it shd be identical) to your Amondotech (I have the 3152 too, that was quite a number of years ago).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErTyuMMRvZU

If you don't want to blow that much on LED coz they do advance/improve over the years, maybe can consider Trustfire X6? You still can knock out a person with that in your rural areas, and supposed to be very bright too. It is going for usd139 shipped at manafont. Since you are going to use it in real life, or even maybe have a semi-professional use for it, then I think the X6 should be easier to justify.


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

BTW, manafont uses HK Air parcel, it takes approx 10 days (2 weeks is a very safe bet) to get here which is about 3000km away, I'd think there are more stops to USA, guys here are saying that it takes like 1 month. But well...its free! Think DHL shipping costs like usd70 already. 
The guys selling the Trustfire X6 on ebay cost too much, esp those from the USA.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Have to say I'm not much interested in the modded mag. After doing some reading about it, its not what I'm looking for. I have plenty of floody lights. Looking for a lot of light in a THROWER in this case. The SR90 would be my choice. Just can't decide if its worth it over my HID. I may have to liquidate some of my collection though.


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

You'll have to factor in the cost of replacement batteries. Even if you manage to bite the bullet and get the SR90, the batteries cost like nearly 300 bucks to replace. I think you'd want a $400 light to have at least 10 years of service.  
Trustfire X6 - just throw in some 18650s into your pocket, if the runtime bugs you. (I'm a pro photographer - so all these additional "small little batteries" is really a non-issue).


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ever considered the SR91?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 31, 2011)

The warm up time will be greatly reduced with increased warm-up Amps. 

Upgrade Amondotech ballast to 55W will reduce start-up a lot, 
upgrade to 75W, it'll have pretty much instant high, little warm-up time, at a cost of run time though.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2011)

2100 said:


> You'll have to factor in the cost of replacement batteries. Even if you manage to bite the bullet and get the SR90, the batteries cost like nearly 300 bucks to replace. I think you'd want a $400 light to have at least 10 years of service.
> Trustfire X6 - just throw in some 18650s into your pocket, if the runtime bugs you. (I'm a pro photographer - so all these additional "small little batteries" is really a non-issue).



SR90 spares are a little over $100.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Just looked up the Trustfire X6 and found this...



> *Cons*:
> -Product was DOA, pretty damn big con...
> -The Quality control is terrible, missing screws, really thin wire, some design flaws i couldnt live with and so fixed.
> -You really need to be an enthusiast with modding skills to make this light worth it.
> ...


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Ever considered the SR91?


 
Not really. No real reason to.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 31, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! That's why you should not bother with the SR90 and just go with the HID...



BirdofPrey said:


> Not really. No real reason to.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> EXACTLY!!! That's why you should not bother with the SR90 and just go with the HID...


 
Except that doesn't add up to what I've read and seen thus far.

The Olight appears to have a tighter beam with less spill (my HID spills horribly thus killing long distance viewing. It also has the ability for me to turn it on, off, and back on again quickly without worrying about damaging it.

So, how is not considering the 1,000 lumen less and floodier beam light, equate to disregarding the 90 over my Amondotech?

Sent via my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 31, 2011)

BirdofPrey said:


> Just looked up the Trustfire X6 and found this...


Just did a review on this light maybe the last guy got a bad one who knows mine isnt bad at all there is no grease on the threads but the threads are very well cut, o-rings fit perfectly on mine for sure has good output and good throw 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312240-Review-Trustfire-X6-SST-90-Lots-O-Pic-s

Joe


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just wondering why wouldn't you consider SR91?? The SR91 does most things the SR90 would do but in a handier package that's all.



BirdofPrey said:


> Except that doesn't add up to what I've read and seen thus far.
> 
> The Olight appears to have a tighter beam with less spill (my HID spills horribly thus killing long distance viewing. It also has the ability for me to turn it on, off, and back on again quickly without worrying about damaging it.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

BirdofPrey said:


> SR90 spares are a little over $100.


 
Yep...my bad, got it wrong. 


How about waiting for the TK70 if you want a little more quality? 3 x XM-L.


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

BirdofPrey said:


> Just looked up the Trustfire X6 and found this...


That's bad. Need to check out which store on say aliexpress and contact the seller....make doubly sure he responds and has good feedback etc. I have dealt in 6 items now through this channel, no issue. In fact Sanmak rushed me a new reflector in 2 days shipped DPEX express courier which is super fast / expensive, after I told them its pokerdotted due to the ballast being loose in the body and hitting it during shipment via UPS. 
BTW you do not release payment if its not satisfactory, by opening a distpute with Escrow.  (unlike paypal)

Oh yeah, why not the Sanmak SM5200 (since this is HID forum LOL!). Trust me, it throws like there is no tomrrow, you can see stuff 1.5km away no joke, don't have to mod to 75 or 100W. Surprisingly the 12V 5AH SLA works ok for 55W application. IF you want a full bore runtime test, I can do it for ya. 

Order 2 more battery packs. It has a plastic housing which houses the 12V 5AH SLA, it snaps off the body so changing batt is great, I guess in the field you'd just have to squat down and its over in 20s? You don't even have to screw off anything, unlike stuff like X6, SR90, Ebay 65W etc. It is 2.5kg though, so have to make use of that sling.


----------



## warmurf (Apr 2, 2011)

I've got 2 HIDs (long EBA type ones), have a VP2K, and just let go of a SR90. The SR90 is tight, throws long then all the others and you can use it either at full rate or drop it down to the very useful 700 lumens. The only issue with the SR90 is the weight- 1.5kgs. You'll need the strap. The only reason I let it go is I don't do things to justify the throw and power it has. Floodier lights suit me best. But I'd hold up the SR90 for what you've spec'ed. Having said that, I'll use any forum to sing the praises of the VARAPOWER- it is one of the most versatile and well made lights you can get- an absolute all rounder!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2011)

I think that the SR90 is a much more useful and practical light. The throw of the SR90 is really decent and compares well to many 35W lights with 5" and smaller reflectors. Here's the SR90 compared to the 24W Boxer, 35W Microfire and Polarion PH50...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q65DF2s0k_g


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 2, 2011)

2100 said:


> Yep...my bad, got it wrong.
> 
> 
> How about waiting for the TK70 if you want a little more quality? 3 x XM-L.


 
Are you implying that the Olight is lower in quality than the SR90? I would not say that.


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 2, 2011)

Good of you to do a video comparison Patriot :thumbsup:

SR90 shows very well against the Boxer and Microfire 

But not against that killer PH50 

Oh Patriot, by the way, I tried to PM you earlier today but your inbox is full


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 2, 2011)

B.O.P:

We had our CPF meet last night and I managed to have a good comparison of the leoht's SR90 to my L35 HID. I must say that the SR90 was one heck of a performer! We were aiming for the trees 550m(1804ft) away and it lit up the treetops clearly. This was despite having lots of ambient city light around reflected by low lying fog and cloud. Despite its $450-$500 shipped price here in Australia, its worth it if you are after throw monster without worries of warming up/warming down a flashlight! 

Of course if price is no question there's always 4seven's 18,000lumen XM18 that has 18 XM-L emitters in individual reflectors!


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Apr 2, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> Are you implying that the Olight is lower in quality than the SR90? I would not say that.


I think you said something wrong.


----------



## Leoht (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought about buying my SR90 for a very long time, When the Australian doller whent above parity I pulled the triger. 
When it arrived i could not wait for sunset. 
Once i had used it my only regret was that i had not purchased it earlier.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 3, 2011)

I Said : How about waiting for the TK70 if you want a little more quality? 3 x XM-L.



srfreddy said:


> Are you implying that the Olight is lower in quality than the SR90? I would not say that.


 
>> Think you meant "Are you implying that the SR90 is lower in quality than the Fenix TK xx? I would not say that."

What I really mean is that the stuff from Fenix would be higher in quality than Trustfure (X6). Sorry for the confusion. This is coz the OP posted a horror story about the X6 which he read about.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

_Moderation:

Content removed. Use PM._


----------

